# Game 78, bucks vs heat



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (31-46) vs. Miami Heat (54-23).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


A nationally televised game!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Player to watch Mike Miller?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Player to watch Mike Miller?


I swear he's going for something different.

Saw a tweet where it's unlikely Wade is playing to night, so maybe it'll all be up to Miller.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

They played decent on national tv - way to go. I did like Hubie Brown's mentioning of Salmon's forcing a shot instead of giving up the ball. That's what John does, all right.

It was great seeing Mbah A Moute having a great all around game, too.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A win is a win I suppose, but honestly I would rather us try and not win these last few to give us the best position possible for the lottery.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> A win is a win I suppose, but honestly I would rather us try and not win these last few to give us the best position possible for the lottery.


I don't think there's enough games left to lose for them to improve position. They've got 5 more wins than Detroit who they play next, so even losing won't help them there.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

They are technically ahead of Charlotte via tiebreaker and 1 1/2 games ahead of the Clippers. We're in line for the 10th pick, but I'd much rather have the 8th pick.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> They are technically ahead of Charlotte via tiebreaker and 1 1/2 games ahead of the Clippers. We're in line for the 10th pick, but I'd much rather have the 8th pick.


Go Pistons!


----------

